# Who makes......



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

the indy cars in these pics???? I havent seen those bodies before
















I got theses on epay for $50 "buy it now" The pennzoil Lumina WITH airdam is worth that alone


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TheyLook like Micro Scaletronics...show us a pic of the bottoms..No NOT THAT ONE!! Could Be Rokars too not sure..there is also a Italian firm makes unmarked F1 cars I'd try option 2 then 1 first though.


Dave


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Im still waiting on them, should be here in a few days, I was thinking i saw some like this on ebay, they may have been the micro Scaletronics but im not sure


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I'll guess Rokar. Micro Scalextric cars have very small front wings. Looking forward to seeing better pics.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Micro scaletrics have braids for pick-ups, right? Your pic shoes St. shoes


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

joez870 said:


> Micro scaletrics have braids for pick-ups, right? Your pic shoes St. shoes


Hello,

I have several Micro-Scalextric cars, but the F-1's don't look like mine. I haven't I've seen all of their F-1 cars, so they could be the Micro's.

Joe, not all of them have braids, either.  

I was goiing to post pics, but we'll just wait and see what you have.


Cheers..


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

yes they look like shoes, Im not sure what they are, I have seen indy cars on ebay that where simular to these an was not a common name for H.O.(tyco,afx, rokar,lifelike) maybe a 1/32 maker, Ill post pics an more nfo when i get them


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

boss
How do the micro scalextrics run???


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

goodwrench, you have PM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Heck of a buy even without the Penzoil Chevy. Congrats! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm not a slot-head, but I think I have that Penzoil Lumina from my first slot car track. Does it have turnable front wheels? It also came with another burgundy car.

Are these the same thing? I still the track (has a huge banked curve) and both cars but I haven't been able to get it running at all. I wish I could....


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Porche
You most likely got the one without the airdam if it was the tcr car (total controll racing)(Body came with a antenna with a flag on top)


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Porche
> You most likely got the one without the airdam if it was the tcr car (total controll racing)(Body came with a antenna with a flag on top)


Yes, mine has a little antenna and some different writing on the side. Thanks!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Artin made some HO scale indy cars like that too. I have a "catalog" that shows them, but it's actually a bunch of papers stapled together that looks like a bad photocopy of a bad fax, so they're not real recognizable, but here goes anyway...










I'm sure the print is too small for you to read, but the car that has "Red" written under it is a Ferrari F-1, the car that has "Blue + White" written under it is a Williams F-1. Hey, your cars are red and blue too... sounds like these may be them...

--rick


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

*'nother idea!*

From the front wheels I would guess they were from Ideal/Arxon or whatever else names they used. They have beside their slotless line also a slotted one, interestingly sold under the name of TCR! Made me wonder all the while....
The fronts were the dead giveaway since they were hard plastic, and not some rubber compound. And on one of the pictures one gould think there is a light reflection only a hard plastic would do!
Would have to check with mine at home if the body styles resemble them....

Michael


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Anyone have a good link tot he auction pic?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

the ones I posted are from the auction, they dont get any bigger unless i photoshop them larger


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

It does look real close to those artin f1's


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Could be "Giochi Preziosi F1 cars" , Rokar or Artin

Chet


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I'm not seeing pics at all?

Maybe the internet gods are blocking them, but I'm not even seeing the red "X"?

Will try from home.

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

here is the link to the accualy auction  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5965193610&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree that they are not Scalextric Micro or MR1 cars. I have one of the Marcon MR F1 cars, which is pretty much the same as the Micro's and it has a long, squared off body that's pretty bulky in design. The MR-1 cars are big heavy entry level can motored cars with pretty strong neo traction magnets. Can be fun with four of them but at the bottom of the food chain. I tried to enhance the images on my computer but it didn't help much. I agree that they are most likely an Ideal car, looking at that shiney front tire and the wheel design.

Early Luminas with the front air dam are valuable? Hmm I've got a couple of that body style just laying around. I remember they changed that design because the air dams got caught on the ramp track pieces.

Two other chassis's worth noting are the Cox/Amrac chassis next to the Rokar chassis. Those were great little screamers and can be pretty fun with some silicones. Looks like the same thing under the #11 Vete. Also, that 240Z Camel car probably has the early 440X2 grey Indy chassis with the big window arm and stronger magnets. A real screamer with a little tuning! An easy way to identify those are the brown dust shields. Getting harder and harder to find. :thumbsup: 

Scott V.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

not all the luminas with airdams bring alot, the most sought after is the #3 lumina with airdam rarity of 1 the pennzoil a 2

Ahh yeh the great wide windows. gotta love em 

Amarac are some screamers got a couple of those , didnt amarac turn into lifelike? Bodies fit each other is why i ask


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW anyone have an extra cammel wing hanging around they would be willing to part with, the one I have now an the one from the auction both are missing wings


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SCJ said:


> I'm not seeing pics at all?
> 
> Maybe the internet gods are blocking them, but I'm not even seeing the red "X"?
> 
> ...


You need to log out to clear the cookies (it might be full)?. Same thing happened to me so all I did was log out and then log in and you will see pictures, links.. 

Wes


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep Amrac was from Cox,(I think that order) which then became Rokar ("High Five M5" :tongue: ), which then became LifeLike. I have an scanned image somewhere showing the progression of the LifeLike chassis's I'll have to dig up.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have one Artin HO car. This is what it looks like underneath, so you can compare with this when you get them:










Short, wide pickup shoes, bright silver traction mags, and a screw holding the body to a screw post in the back. After I snapped this pic, I got curious and started picking at that black plastic cover between the shoes and the trac mags. It's just a thin plastic sheet glued in place. With it peeled off, the chassis looks like this:










I dunno if they made narrower chassis for F1 cars, but I kinda doubt it. Their philosophy is kinda low-budget. That being said, they're not bad cars for what they are. I wouldn't run it against a race-tuned 440 or SG+, but if you just have a bunch of Tyco or AFX or Lifelike set cars out of the box, these aren't too far off the mark. I'm a little disappointed because this is the only one I have and one of the rear wheels isn't pressed on straight. I paid like 5 or 6 dollars for this one, and you can get them directly from Artin for $4 each. Orders over $20 get free shipping. I keep saying I'm gonna order a whole bunch to have as runners, but I haven't gotten around to it and I just know they're gonna sell out and be discontinued and I'm gonna be pi$$ed... 

Side note... last time I called Artin, the two F1 cars WERE sold out and discontinued. All the others on that sheet I posted earlier were still available, I think...

--rick


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's a couple of shots of the Marchon MR-1 Formula 1 car. I think this is the same as the Scalextric Micro. A lot of speculation here until you get your cars but it's fun trying to figure out the mystery car. :tongue:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh ya and here's the image of the progression of LifeLike chassis's I mentioned including the Amrac chassis. You can see how the early Amrac chassis stole parts of it's design from the Aurora G+. Check out the brass bushings on the arm! Cox/Amrac set the stage for the future of the LifeLike body mount that never changed. Lifelike used a similar brush tube/pick-up shoe design through to it's modern chassis and went with a solid front axle instead of the independent set up. They came up with a weird way to retain the front axle by using the pin.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

slotmichl
I think you guessed right , they have hard plastic fronts


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW where the rokars geared for speed or what, 8/20


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Judging by those huge guide pins and hard plastic wheels I would have to conclude the F1 cars ar "Majorette" I was not aware that they made those type of bodies.

Chet


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Im not sure the chassis are unmarked, but do use the same can motor as the afx cars, an yes it has a HUGE guide pin


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Majorette i think it is , look at the front wheels on this one http://www.ford-mustang-modelcars.com/mowebs/majoretteslotweb.htm


----------

